# توظيف المهندسين من خريجي التعدين والبترول في شركات البترول المصرية... حقيقة ام خيال ؟



## محمد (تعدين) (19 سبتمبر 2006)

من حوالي عامين صرح وزير البترول المصري 

بأن هناك أعداد كبيرة من شباب الخريجين المهندسين

سوف يتم تعيينهم في وزارة البترول , خاصة خريجي

أقسام التعدين والبترول , لكن الواقع لم يتغير .

و يبقي سؤال هام جدا أود أن أطرحه ... هل العمل في 

شركات البترول أصبح يقتصر علي أصحاب الوسايط 

في مصر ؟

و علي أي معيار يتم اختيار المهندسين الجدد في هذه 

الشركات ؟ 

اتمني أن الجميع يشارك في هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة

لمصلحة كل الزملاء من مهندسي التعدين والبترول .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الوظائف المميزة محجوزة يوجد عمل ولكن لا يرضى طموحك او ما كنت تحلم به وجايز تيجى معاك بدون واسطة وبدون اى حاجة تيجى من عند الله فالمستقبل بيد الله وحده توكل على الله قبل كل شئ 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجاً {2} وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً {3}) الطلاق


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (19 سبتمبر 2006)

صدق الله العظيم 

أشكرك يا أخي علي المرور , لكن ماذا تقصد يا هاني بقولك انه يوجد عمل ولكن لايرضي 

طموحك ؟


----------



## dead_heart_wael (20 سبتمبر 2006)

والله عن تجربة شخصية الواسطة مهمة جدا جدا انا كنت مقدم في شركة بترول كبيرة بدون ذكر اسماء والمفروض انها محترمة واجنبية اخدت في الشركة دورة safety وعملت كشف طبي كامل وعملت اتنين مقابلة شخصية ومع ذلك الى الان لم يتم تعييني بالشركة والله اعلم بما حصل؟


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله يا أخي تعمل في شركة افضل منها , لكن هل الشركات الاجنبية كلها تطلب الخبرة

ام انها قد تعين مهندسين جدد ؟

و علي أي معيار يتم اختيار المهندسين الجدد في الشركات الحكومية ؟


----------



## khalled (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*إعتمد على الله ولا تعجز*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقة فى مصر الأن لم يعد يقبل من أحد أن ينكر دور الوسطة فى تسهيل الحصول على وظيفة 
ولكن عن خبرة شخصية وأنا من خريجى كلية هندسة البترول فالوسطة ليست هى كل شئ فأنا حاولت كثير أن أعمل عن طريق الوسطة ولكن الله عزوجل وفقنى أن أجد عمل فى شركة بترول عن طريق المقابلة الشخصية فقط وقد تم قبول أربع أشخاص معى فى نفس المقابلة جميعنا بدون واسطة وكما أن هناك من زملائى من وجد عمل بواسطة فإن هناك أخرون كثير وفقهم الله عزوجل للعمل بدون واسطة

ما أريد أن أقوله هو عليك أخى بالدعاء وإعتمد على الله عزوجل فقط فهو المعين 
ثم عليك بتنمية نفس بالحصول على دورات لغة إنجليزية وكمبيوتر (مهم جدا جدا جدا كنقطة تميز فى المقابلات الشخصية وفى أثناء العمل)


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم احمد منير كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر قسم فلزات امل حياتى هو السفر الى ماليزيا بعد التخرج وان امكن ان اكمل تعليمى هناك فانا مستعد بس معرفش الاوراق المطلوبة لذلك وعايز حد هناك يحكيلى عن تجربتة والسلام


----------



## khalled (21 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
من الممكن أن تبحث عن مواقع خاصة بماليزيا على النت أو تسأل فى مقر السفارة الماليزيا بالقاهرة
وإن كنت إريد أن أعرف السبب فى رغبتك فى السفر الى ماليزيا بعد التخرج وان تكمل تعليمك هناك


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخي خالد علي المعلومات القيمة , وبالتوفيق في عملك الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (21 سبتمبر 2006)

لكن هل الشركات الاجنبية كلها تطلب الخبرة

ام انها قد تعين مهندسين جدد ؟

و علي أي معيار يتم اختيار المهندسين الجدد في الشركات الحكومية ؟

يا ريت كل الاخوة اللي عندهم فكرة يشاركوا في الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة .


----------



## ايمن مصر (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا واعمل بشركه بترول ونتكلم بصراحه؟؟؟؟
عكس ماهو شائع بمصر ان شركات البترول هي احسن عمل واعلي مرتبات بمصر اعرفكم حقيقه هامه شركات البترول انواع اربعه بمصر:-
اولا: شركات اجنبيه : وهي فعلا مرتبات عاليه جدا- ومميزات كثيره - بدون تثبيت لانها لاتتبع الوزاره- عدد العماله طبقا للحاجه الفعليه مثال : شركه موبيل او شيل
ثانيا: شركات حكوميه بالكامل : طبيعه العمل سهله وغالبا تكون ببلدك دون سفر-مواعيد منتظمه- كل العاملين بها مثبتين بقطاع البترول فعلا - المرتبات اقل قليلا من النوع السابق- اغلب العماله فوق سن الخمسين
مثال: مصر للبترول - الجمعيه التعاونيه للبترول
ثالثا:شركات استثماريه كبري مرتبات عاليه- اغلب العماله مثبته-ظروف العمل اغلبها سفر
فعلا باغلب اعمال البترول والغاز بمصر-العماله من كل الاعمار مثال: جاسكو

رابعا:شركات هدفها الوحيد تشغيل الشباب:مرتبات منخفضه-بدون تثبيت اي فرد منها
-ظروف العمل طبقا لحظك-تعمل ببلدك- علاج غايه في السوء تامين صحي -يمكن انهاء عقدك في اي وقت- ليس لها نشاط محدد تقوم به- عدد العماله كبير بدون استفاده منه وكله شباب
مثال:بوتاجسكو -بتروتريد -صيانكو 
والملخص اول ثلاثه اصناف 90% من العاملين واسطه كبيره جدا النوع الرابع يحتاج واسطه عضو مجلس شعب لايهتم اين تعمل لكن المهم انه يقول انه شغل ابناء بلده
ده الوضع الحقيقي لشركات البترول والغاز بمصر لكن ربنا فوق الكل ايه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khalled (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أحسنت يأخ أيمن هو فعلا غالبا كده


----------



## محمد حمزه (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*رحلة البحث عن العمل !!!*

نعم هي رحلة قد تطول أو تقصر ، قد تكون شاقة و متعبة وقد تكون سهلة ميسرة والأمر كله بيد الله عز وجل
قال تعالى " هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور "
بدأت رحلتي في البحث بعد إنقضاء الخدمة العسكرية مباشرة ، توكلت على الله وبدأت أبحث هنا وهناك عن طريق الجرايد والواسطة أحيانا ، ولكنها لم تفلح في أن تساعدني على التعيين ( يبدو أنها كانت واسطة متواضعة ) ، المهم بعد أربعة أشهر من البحث وفقت في إيجاد عمل مناسب لتخصصي بدون أي واسطة والحمد لله وحده
ولكني خلال هذه الفترة كنت دائما أدعوا الله أن ييسر لي كل عسير وأن يوفقني في إيجاد عمل مناسب مع إستمرار البحث عن طريق هذا وذاك ..... والله الموفق
أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد إنه على كل شيء قدير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## لجين السمرى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع الوسطة اصبح فى معظم امور حياتنا ؛ موضوع الوعد بتعين مهندسين التعدين كان امل بعيش عليه انا وكل زملائى لكن بعد التخرج معظمنا اصابه الاحباط .
الغريب اتتى قرأت منذ ايام فى الجرائد عن تعيين اعداد كبيرة من المهندسين حديثى التخرج خصوصا خربجى تعدين القاهرة ؟


----------



## ابو علي بترول (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يتولانا ويرزقنا علشان نريح اهلينا ده تعبو معانا اوي


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة مش لاقى حاجة أقولها بعد هذه الردود......


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (18 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا أنا مش عارف اقول ايه لكن نصيحتى لكل أخوانى المهندسين خاصة مناجم أقولهم أشتغلوا اى حاجه فى اى مجال يمكن ربنا مش كاتب لكم رزق من المناجم .


----------



## كريم ابوزيد (25 أكتوبر 2006)

يارب يا ابو على انا صديقك كريم فاكر ايام الكلية اللى وحشتنا


----------



## ahmad nafe3 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقنا كلنا


----------



## tamer metallurgy (4 نوفمبر 2006)

كوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## ابو علي بترول (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا ياخد اللي كان السبب ........................ عامل اية يا كيمو وحشتني اوي علي الله تكون كويس وبصحه جيده اخوك حسن علي


----------



## saer_mounir (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا مهندس على تبعتلى الكتاب ضرورى


----------



## مهندس منسي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

في كل مكان من العالم التعين بواسطه وبالصدفه والحظ


----------



## goodzeelaa (25 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا كلام غير لائق


----------



## علاء الهدي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

والله نفس هذه المشكلة موجوده في السودان (خاصة مهندسي التعدين)


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لازم نعرفوا ياجماعة ان ربنا مخلقش حد الا لما وضعلة رزقة ولازم من ناحيتنا نرضى بالرزق دا ونحاول نحسنة ولكن مع الرضا بما قسم لنا


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الشغل بقي من الوزارة نفسها يا رجالة ومفيش دخل للشركلت
بس حسن البصري قال (علمت ان رزقي لن يأخذه غيري فأطمئن قلبي)
ومبروك علي لاعبية الكورة البترول وشركاته من أمثال محمد أبو تريكة ( أداب فلسفة ) ؟؟؟واخوات المرحوم محمد عبد الوهاب ( لا عب الاهلي السابق ) وأخو المرحوم أحمد وحيد ( لاعب الترسانة)
وسلملي علي المهندسين


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الموقع اللي مكتوب دا عبارة عن virous .. والرسالة اتبعتت تلقائيا لأن الجهاز كان متفيروس
وأعذروني .. فعلا مش قصدي


----------



## saer_mounir (26 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه Please اريد كتاب فى المخارط


----------



## حمدي_2004 (16 يناير 2007)

انا برضه دايخ على شركات البترول


----------



## saer_mounir (16 يناير 2007)

الله يكون فى العون
لما حضرتك دايخ 
انا اعمل ايه بعد ما تخرج


----------



## eng.samra group (24 يناير 2007)

والله موضوع الوساطه بقى شء ممل للغايه ويجماعه لازم تتيقنوا ان الرزق بيدى الله وحدة توكلوا على الله واحسنوا النيه وان شىء الله ياخذ كل انسان ما يتمنى ولكن عليكم بالصبر


----------



## kemo26 (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخونا
احب ان اسجل انى عندما قرأت هذه الردود أصابنى بعض الاحباط و الامل فى نفس الوقت فالاحباط من موضوع الواسطة لانه اصبح من الفساد المستشرى فى مجتمعتنا و هذا نتاج فساد الحكومات أما الامل فهو التذكير دائما بالله و ان لكل شخص رزقة كيف ومتى و اين أن يأخذه فهو كله فى علم الله
انا مثلا خريج تكرير2002 و التحقت باخدمة كظابط و اكاد أجزم انى الوحيد فى دفعتى اللى خدمت كضابط و لاتسألونى لماذا لآنى الى الان لا أعرف لماذا؟ و قد انتابنى حالة من الاكتئاب و التفكير السىء فى بداية هذه المرحلة الا انى سرعان ما تمالكت نفسى و ذكرت نفسى بالله و القدر الى ان تقبلت الموقف بل و حمدت الله على كل هذا و خصوصا عندما وجدت مأسى بعض الزملاء التى تفوق مأسى و على رأى المثل(اللى يشوف بلوة غيره تهون عليه بلوته).
انا ادعوكم و ادعوا نفسى بأن لا نيأس مادام فى العمر بقية ونستمر فى البحث الى ان يقضى الله امرا كان مفعولا
ان اسأل هل اخذ بعض الكورسات فى مجال تخصصنا يفيد و اذا كان يفيد ماهى هذه الكورسات و اين المراكز المعتمدة التى تعطى مثل هذه الدورات لانى بالصدفة كنت امبارح فى شركة تقول انها تعطى دورة فى"drilling &reservoir"لكن حسيت بريبة فهو مكتب بسيط لا يليق بشركة يقولون انهم معتمدون من جابكو و خالدة و اسمها شركة اللواء الوطنى للخدمات البترولية .أرجو من له خبرة او يعرف ماهية هذه الشركة يكتب لنا و هل هم صادقون ام هى عملية نصب
على فكرة اول ماتروح لهم لازم تدفع 20 جنيه ماتعرفش ليه.الشركة موجوة فى"26شارع على باشا ابراهيم-الحلمية الجديدة-امام قسم الدرب الاحمر"
كلمة أخيرة


----------



## eng.samra group (25 يناير 2007)

والله ان شايف انك لازم تصبر وان شاء اللع ها تشتغل بالزوء وبى العافيه لان دة رزقك ولازم تشوفه


----------



## eng.samra group (25 يناير 2007)

بالنسبه لهذة الشركه انا اول مرة اسمع عنها


----------



## ahakhader (26 يناير 2007)

*تحياتي يا غالي*

بسم الله شو صاير هون


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي مشاركاتكم​


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (28 يناير 2007)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد وجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## goodzeelaa (2 فبراير 2007)

والله يا شباب الاحباط ده شئ محزن جدا , بجد مش عارف الواحد المفروض يعمل ايه
تعليم واتعلمنا و شهاده عاليه وخدنا وبعدين هنعمل ايه تاني ..............
ما علينا ........
المهم يا شباب ..............................................

الي شباب الفلزات و ميكانيكا انتاج 

كلوا عارف طبعا مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات في التبين ( حلوان )
في دوره تدريبيه مكثفه مدتها 3 شهور في المركز
دوره ( international elding engeenir) Iwe
الدوره ديه كانت في اليابان و مدتها 6 شهور
المركز جابها و ضغطتها في 3 شهور
تكلفتها الفعليه 17 الف جنيه 
لكن الانتاج الحربي مدعمها و انتا بتدفع 2000 جنيه فقط لاغير
الدوره ديه انا فيها علي فكره و امتحاني يوم 11/2 ادعولي بالله عليكم
الدوره ديه يعني مش عاوز اقولكم الي مش هياخدها هيندم كتير بجد
دوره هتفتح الابواب الي متقفله
و الحمد لله بعت الي ي في بتاعي ل بتروجيت وانا ليه باخدها و اتعملي امتحان وميتيج
والشركه منتظره ان احنا نمتحن
كل الي في الدوره راحوا بترول جيت
باب الحجز مفتوح اليومين دول
عند الاستاذ سليمان في مركز التدريب بالمركز
المطلوب منك اول ما تروح 500 جنيه ربط كلام
و شهاده تخرج انجليزي
وتاجيل الجيش
و اربع ضور ليك
و الباقي تدفعوا علي باقي المده ( 3 شهور )

بدايه الدوره ديه 18 / 2
اهتموا يا شباب
الحياه فرص


----------



## goodzeelaa (2 فبراير 2007)

شباب الفلزات

من الاخر عاوز تشتغل و تشوفلك طريق
اشبك في اللحام
طريق تمام ومن الاخر
و اول طريق شركات البترول
مافيش شركه مافيهاش pipe line
وكلها لحامات
و يا ريت يكون معاك طرق تفتيش ndt
شدوا حيلكوا يا شباب
و اتوكلوا و شوفوا الطريق ده


----------



## goodzeelaa (2 فبراير 2007)

يا حبيبي معلش 
محمد ابوتريكع غلبان يا حبه عيني بياخد 13 مليون في الموسم ومش مكفينوا فا اتعين عشان يزود دخلوا بس
فا اعذروا الراجل مصاريفوا كتير اعذروا مش مكفيه 13 مليون !!!!!!


----------



## oiler_baroon (6 فبراير 2007)

الوزير قال فى البيت بيتك مين اللى قال لكم ان أبو تريكة متبرعش بكل المكافئات دى كصدقة ولكنى أسأل السيد الوزير وهل قال أبو تريكة لسيادتك أنه قد تبرع بها بالفعل فانى لم أسمع الكلام ده غير من سيادتك


----------



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

يامسهل الحال يارب


----------



## eng.samra group (28 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع مهم للغايه برجاء الانتباة*

الى من يرغب فى اخذ كورس mud + drilling بسعر مغرى جدا برجاء الاتصال 0103945456


----------



## محمد صلاح الريس (21 مارس 2007)

*الى الأخ الفاضل kemo26*

أرجو من سيادتك التفضل بعدم الذهاب الى شركة اللواء الوطني فهي شركة نصب وأنا من الذين ينصب عليهم فيها الى الاّن ولكنني قريبا سوف أتخذ ضدهم اجراءات قانونية ليس من أجل استرداد مادفعته وانما لكي أسبب (شوشرة) للشركة حتى يتم اغلاقها ولاتنصب على اّخرين

رجاء أخير كل من يقرأ هذه الرسالة عليه بتحذير أي شخص من الذهاب الى تلك الشركة وتلك أمانة في أعناقكم


----------



## kemo26 (22 مارس 2007)

الاخ محمد صلاح الريس
السلام عليكم
انا فعلا زعلان علشان انك دفعت فلوس لهذه الشركة النصابة و كان لازم تأخذ بالك لانى نبهت لذلك و انا شخصيا حبوا ان يأخذوا منى فلوس بس انا رفضت.لو عاوز اى مساعدة منى فى اى اجراء ارجو الاتصال بى
تليفون 0126390800


----------



## habloon (22 مارس 2007)

والله كتر خيركوا ياجماعة انا كنت على وشك انى اروح اخد كورس فى الشركة النصابة دى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mazen_99 (28 مارس 2007)

ممكن اعرف فين الدورات دى فى Ndt - Drilling ..............
بس مكان مضمون .....

اخوكم/ مازن


----------



## habloon (28 مارس 2007)

mazen_99 قال:


> ممكن اعرف فين الدورات دى فى Ndt - Drilling ..............
> بس مكان مضمون .....
> 
> اخوكم/ مازن



لو عايز دورات فى الndt افضل مكانين هما مكتب م/عبد الله حسنين فى مدينة نصر عند كوبرى الفنجرى او اكاديمية اللحام فى مسطرد والمكانين دول مضمونين جدا مفيش وموثوق فيهم
اما دورات الحفر ماقدرش افيدك


----------



## mostafa morshedy (28 مارس 2007)

_القول كلمه واحده_:
(ومن يتقي الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)


----------



## mazen_99 (29 مارس 2007)

> لو عايز دورات فى الndt افضل مكانين هما مكتب م/عبد الله حسنين فى مدينة نصر عند كوبرى الفنجرى او اكاديمية اللحام فى مسطرد والمكانين دول مضمونين جدا مفيش وموثوق فيهم
> اما دورات الحفر ماقدرش افيدك


 
مشكور اخى Habloon و جزاك الله كل خير .... و لو ممكن ارقام تليفواناتهم ... .


----------



## habloon (29 مارس 2007)

mazen_99 قال:


> مشكور اخى Habloon و جزاك الله كل خير .... و لو ممكن ارقام تليفواناتهم ... .



بص ياسيدى
بالنسبة لمكتب م/عبد الله حسنين رقم المهندس مصطفى اللى ماسك المكتب هو 0105219064
اما الاكاديمية فيها حاليا تخفيض على كل دورات الndt
تخفيض 50% وعنوانهم مسطرد امام كوبرى السواح وانت واقف عليه من فوق هاتلاقى يافطة كبيرة مكتوب عليهاhedo هى دى الاكاديمية


----------



## احمد محمد حسانين (31 مارس 2007)

طيب ياجماعة انا لسة مححدتيش اخش بترول ولا فلزات ولا مناجم انتو كده خوفتونى


----------



## احمد محمد حسانين (1 أبريل 2007)

حد يرد عليه ويقولى اخش بترول ولا لا انا فى تعدين القاهرة


----------



## kemo26 (1 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخ habloon
انا تكرير بترول هل أخذ مثل هذه الدورات ينفع مهندسى تكرير و من الاخر هيجيب شغل و لا أريح دماغى
و ياريت لو حد يدلنا على دورات حفر علشان انا حابب المجال ده و خصوصا (drilling fluids)


----------



## habloon (1 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخ kemo26
انا بعتلك رسالة خاصة عشان اوضحلك اكتر ابقى اقراها وعلى فكرة انا مهتم زيك بموضوع الdrilling fluid او الmud


----------



## sama59 (1 أبريل 2007)

انا يا شباب رحلة البحث عن عمل بدات معي من 6 سنوات لاني خريجة 2001 وكان حلم حياتي من ايام الدراسه هو العمل في شركة بترول لكن لما اتخرجت جاني احباط لان معظم الوظائف المتاحه هي مندوب دعايه او تسويق يعني طو ل النهار تلف علي البيوت والمحلات تحاول تبيع لناس يقفلوا الباب في وشك وانا اشتغلت في وظيفه مشابهه هي التسويق عبر التليفون يعني كنت اتصل باي رقم عشوائي واحاول اقناع الناس بشراء اي سلعه استفزازيه سخيفه وطبعا يقفلوا السكه في وشي وطبعا المرتب لا يزيد عن 200 او 250 جنيه ومن حوالي شهر ونصف قرات اعلان في الجرنال مكتوب فيه ندربك ونؤهلك للعمل في شركات البترول واعتقدت في البدايه انها فرصه ذهبيه وذهبت الي المكان المذكور واقنعني الموظف المسئول ان هذا المكان هو مكتب خدمات بتروليه وانني ساحصل علي دوره تدريبيه تؤهلني للعمل في احدي شكات البترول التي يتعاملون معها مقابل مبلغ 300 جنيه وفي نهاية الدوره سيتم امتحاني امام لجنه واذا نجحت ساحصل علي وظيفه في احدي هذه الشركات واذا رسبت ساحصل علي شهادة تدريب معتمده من الهيئه العامه للبترول واكتشفت اخيرا ان هذه القصه المحبوكه كانت مجرد عملية نصب محكمه ضحيتها عدد هائل من الشباب المتقدمين من جميع التخصصات وانه لا توجد وظائف ولا حتي شهادات معتمده ولقد رويت لكم هذه القصه حتي لا تنخدعوا في مثل هؤلاء النصابين الذين يبيعون لنا الوهم وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## sama59 (1 أبريل 2007)

انا يا شباب رحلة البحث عن عمل بدات معي من 6 سنوات لاني خريجة 2001 وكان حلم حياتي من ايام الدراسه هو العمل في شركة بترول لكن لما اتخرجت جاني احباط لان معظم الوظائف المتاحه هي مندوب دعايه او تسويق يعني طو ل النهار تلف علي البيوت والمحلات تحاول تبيع لناس يقفلوا الباب في وشك وانا اشتغلت في وظيفه مشابهه هي التسويق عبر التليفون يعني كنت اتصل باي رقم عشوائي واحاول اقناع الناس بشراء اي سلعه استفزازيه سخيفه وطبعا يقفلوا السكه في وشي وطبعا المرتب لا يزيد عن 200 او 250 جنيه ومن حوالي شهر ونصف قرات اعلان في الجرنال مكتوب فيه ندربك ونؤهلك للعمل في شركات البترول واعتقدت في البدايه انها فرصه ذهبيه وذهبت الي المكان المذكور واقنعني الموظف المسئول ان هذا المكان هو مكتب خدمات بتروليه وانني ساحصل علي دوره تدريبيه تؤهلني للعمل في احدي شكات البترول التي يتعاملون معها مقابل مبلغ 300 جنيه وفي نهاية الدوره سيتم امتحاني امام لجنه واذا نجحت ساحصل علي وظيفه في احدي هذه الشركات واذا رسبت ساحصل علي شهادة تدريب معتمده من الهيئه العامه للبترول واكتشفت اخيرا ان هذه القصه المحبوكه كانت مجرد عملية نصب محكمه ضحيتها عدد هائل من الشباب المتقدمين من جميع التخصصات وانه لا توجد وظائف ولا حتي شهادات معتمده ولقد رويت لكم هذه القصه حتي لا تنخدعوا في مثل هؤلاء النصابين الذين يبيعون لنا الوهم وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## eas (9 أبريل 2007)

الاسوء من ذلك هو تعيين المهندسين في و ظائف غير هندسية مثل شركات الحفر المصرية او الاجنبية التي تعين مهندسي كلية هندسة البترول في وظائف مثل مساعد عامل حفر 
و هناك المحضوضيين الدين لهم واسطة و يتم تعيينهم كمهندسين و يمر بمراحل الوظيفة السيئة كمتدرب ختى يعين على وظيقة حفار


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

habloon قال:


> لو عايز دورات فى الndt افضل مكانين هما مكتب م/عبد الله حسنين فى مدينة نصر عند كوبرى الفنجرى او اكاديمية اللحام فى مسطرد والمكانين دول مضمونين جدا مفيش وموثوق فيهم
> اما دورات الحفر ماقدرش افيدك


 
بالنسبة لدورات ال drilling & mud

كان فيه كلام فى الكلية "بترول السويس"ان احد دكاترة الحفر سوف يعطيها بمبلغ 1200 جنيه

وهتاكد تانى و ارد عليكو


----------



## habloon (9 أبريل 2007)

*ت*



islamiccastel قال:


> بالنسبة لدورات ال drilling & mud
> 
> كان فيه كلام فى الكلية "بترول السويس"ان احد دكاترة الحفر سوف يعطيها بمبلغ 1200 جنيه
> 
> وهتاكد تانى و ارد عليكو



فعلا الدورة دى كانت موجودة بس خلاص اتلغت لان العدد ماكملش:55:


----------



## habloon (9 أبريل 2007)

فعلا الدورة دى كانت موجودة بس خلاص ااتلغت لان العدد ماكملش


----------



## moh_farouq (25 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخ 
mazen_99 
رقم تليفون اكاديميه اللحام: 44745555 داخلى 170 او اطلب تكلم مدام ماجده
الاكاديميه اكتر من ممتازه باخد معاها UT ,PT , RT , هم بيبذلو جهدهم علشان يخرجو مهندسين شاطرين و هى عامله تخفيض 50 % زى ما البشمهندس قال و وصفه عنوانها: تنزل محطه مترو الانفاق المظلات و تركب من تحت الكوبرى ميكروباص مسطرد و تنزل سلم مشاه كوبرى السواح- تطلع السلم و تمشى شمال - تعدى الميه اول نزله شمال بعد الميه بص هتشوف يافطه كبيره HEDO فوق مبنى من دورين هى دى و الله الموفق


----------



## mrgmm (27 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه يا جماعه العيب فينا المصريين مش فى الفساد و الواسطه
كل لما نلاقى حاجه بتكسب الجمهوريه كلها تجرى عليها يعنى البترول سمعوا انه مرتباته حلوة كل الناس دخلت بترول و بالتالى بقت على مجموع فى الثانويه و يموت نفسه عشان يدخل الكليه و لما يتخرج يلاقى عدد الخريجين فى قسم بترول 400 سنويا بالرغم من ان عدد الشركات لا يزيد عن 30
سبحان الله احنا اللى بنعمل كده فى نفسنا
انا خريج 99 و الحمد لله شغال فى شركه بترول و شغال اسشارى بالساعه لكن كانت دفعتى 9 افراد لكن دلوقتى الله اعلم
كل العالم يعانى نقص فى مهندسى البترول الا مصر فيها زياده و بطاله


من رأئيى يتقفل اقسام البترول لمدة 3 سنين و هتلاقوا مفيش حد عاطل

بالمناسبه فى موقع لبترول ممكن تلاقى فيه لنكات لشكات العالميه سجلوا فيه لعل الله يوفق

www.fanarco.net


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (16 أغسطس 2007)

انا سعيد بكل الردود الهايلة و ان كان بعضها خرج عن الموضوع , لكن المهم هو ان تعم 

الفائدة , و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا الي العمل الصالح .


----------



## sapry313 (31 أغسطس 2007)

الحقيقة ان العمل فى شركة بترول مصرية بدون وسطة خيال و حلم ممكن تحقيقة بيد اللة فلما لا فهناك من عمل بهذة الشركات بدون وسطة وهذا حقيقى لاكن انت تعمل الى عليك وتجتهد وتطور من نفسك فى مجالك اما ان تعين فى شركة بترول او تعين فى اى شركة محطرمة فلاكيد ان اللة لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا فانت تعمل وتجتهد واترك الباقى على اللة بدون ان تضع للوسطة والفساد اى حساب فحساباتك كلها يجب ان تكون كيف تطور نفسك وتقدم فى اى شركة حتى لو كان الامر خيال فهو ليس خيال بيد اللة وليست شركات البترول فقط هى الشى الوحيد للتامين المادى لك فالحياة مليئة ما نحتاجة هو توفيق اللة عز وجل وعلى فكرة رجال الاعمال و الاغنياء يمكن اكتر من 90% منهم مدخلوش قطاع البترول دة من اساسة ووصلو لذلك من التجارة سواء كانت عن طريق الصناعة او استيراد وتصدير او عير دلك طبعا الى جانب توفيق اللة عزوجل فاللة يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (31 أغسطس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا الرد الشافى الوافى


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخى الكريم محمد اهلا بك ومرحبا . 
اريد ان اعلق على موضوعك الهام فعلا هو موضوع له اهميته ولكن انا على اختلاف معك بنقطه صغيره وارجو من الله الاستفاده لى ولكم . وما التوفيق الا من عند الله وكمان لو اجتمعت الانسن والجن على ان ينفعوك بشيء لن ينفعوك الا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك . اخى الكريم كل شيء موجود ولكن زى مافيه واسطه ايضا فى ناس اصحاب شركات تبحث عن قوادر بما تعنى القوادر ربما تقدير جامعى مميز ؟ او خبره ؟ ها هى الكوادر الشيء الى يقدر يخدمك تقديرك الجامعى ولكم اخى لمن يريد الاستفثار عن الطريق الصحيح ارجو مراجعة ميلي من ادارة الموقع وانا تحت امركم لان في طريق مهم ليوفقك الله الى طريق العمل ولكن بطريقه سليمه للاسف جميع الشباب او الاغلبيه منهم ينتظرون ان يطرق على بابهم العمل هذا خطئ ولكنى ساقوم بالشرح لكم مع انى قمت بشرح الطريق من قبل ولكن ارجو عدم نسيان الدعاء لى بالهدى والتقوى والذريه الصالحه وان يوفقنى الله بعملى . اخوانى الكرام حين تتقدم لشركه بالسيره الذاتيه ربما تمنع ان تدخل ادارة الشركه بدون ميعاد سابق مع احد المسؤلين ولكن الصح كالاتى . تعلم ما اسم الشركه المستهدف التقديم اليها وتبحث عن رقم الفاكس ورقم الادراه وتقريبا هذا متوفر وسهل جدا بعد ذالك تقوم بارسال فاكس بالسيرده الذاتيه المفصله والموضحه كل شيء من تعليم وتدريب وان سبق وعملت من قبل بمجال قريب من مجالك وكل هذا . بعد ذالك او قبل ذالك تكتب بالمقدمه . بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شركة كذا وبعدين . خدمة الموارد البشريه . هذا هو عنوان تقديم الفاكس للمكان الصحيح خدمة الموارد البشريه . ترسل الفاكس وبأذن الله سيتم الرد عليك باقرب وقت هناك من يقول لك لن يحدث هذا اكبر خطئ لان لابد من رد الشركه عليك ولكن هناك شركات يتوقف العمل بها ربما تصل لعام فعليك ارسال الفاكس الى اكبر عدد شركات ممكن وان شاء الله يصبك القدر وان لن يتصلو بك فى غضون شهر قم بالاتصال بادارة الشركه ولمن يتحدث لك بالاستقبال قل لهم اريد التحدث الى ممثل خدمة الموارد البشريه للاستفثار ومن خلال ذالك تتحدث له وتقول له لقد ارسلت الى شركة سيادتكم فاكس بالسيره الذاتيه الخاص بي منذ شهر ولن يتم الرد على فما الامر سيدي من خلال ذالك سيتم الحديث معك والافاده بسياسه الشركه وهل تريد عماله سواء كان عمال او فنين او مهندسين وتخصصاتهم وهكذا بعد ذالك لو وفقك الله ستصل بك باقرب وقت وان قال لا يوجد عمل الان فاصبر وابحث بغيرها فلا يعلم الخير اين ياتى الا الله عز وجل . اخوانى الكرام الصبر مفتاح الفرج فلا تيأس ولا ترهق عقلك بالتفكير ولكن الله يوفق دون وقت ودون ميعاد . 
بنهاية حديثي ارجو من الجميع من فضلكم ان تدعو لى من قلوبكم وتدعو ان يهدى لى ابي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوانى هذا لينك مهم جدا ولجميع تخصصات البترول ولكنها شركه اجنبيه ولكن ان شاء الله العمل بها مؤكد وسيقومو بالاتصال بك يوميا عن طريق الميل الخاص بك 
الله الموفق 
دا اللينك http://www.oilcareer.com/index.htm 
لا تنسو الدعاء 
ومن لديه خبره بمجال الحفر لا تقل عن خمس اعوام سواء عمال . فنين . مهندسين . فهناك عمل بالشركه الوطنيه الامارتيه للحفر وهذا رقم مندوب الشركه بمصر ومن يقوم بعمل انتر فيو السيد المهندس / سمير 01273733973 
دا رقمه يارب التوفيق لى ولكم اخوانى الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## النجم الماسى (20 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إلى اخوانى مهندسى التعدين احنا بصراحه مظلومين فى البلد دى انا خريج تعدين اسيوط 2003 ودورت على شغل لما تعبت اكتشفت ان العمل فى البترول عايز واسطه كبيره وطبعا الشركات الاجنبيه عايزه خبره غريبه بص وشوفوا اهرام الجمعه خبره لا تقل عن 8 سنوات فى حاجات تخصص التخصص وما عرفش واحد عنده الخبره دى ازاى ما اشتغلش ما طولش عليكم اتعلمت كمبيوتر ودخلت فى الصيانه وعملت دراسات عليا فى حفر ابار المياه وعلى فكره انا مهندس بوزاره الرى لكن مؤقت المهم اللى الدراسه حاجه وشغل اهم حاجه انك تعرف تقرا وتكتب الواحد نسى اللى خده مش عارف نفسى احس انى مهندس حفر واشتغل فى شركه محترمه بدور من خمس سنين , لا يوجد تكافؤ ولا توجد فرص عمل وكل يوم الوضع بيسوء , لو حد يعرف شركه تقبل مهندس نفسه يبقى مهندس يبعتلى على الاميل على ****** elleithyahmed


----------



## محمد فتحي مكاوي (24 فبراير 2009)

*افيدونا يا بشمهندسين*

صحيح لسه فيه شغل في شركات البترول ولا كل الشركات واقفه حاليا بسببب الازمه يارت تردوا عليه
ولو فيه شركات طالبه ناس ياريت تقولوا عليها
وجواكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdella2008 (28 أبريل 2009)

*اشتغلت فى البترول بفضل الله*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس حديث التخرج مكنتش لاقى شغل بس لم اجلس بالبيت انتظر الوسطة ولكنى دعوت الله وتوكلت عليه واخذت بالاسباب وراسلت الشركات (حوالى 10 شركات فقط)
وعملت حوالى 7 انترفيو واتعينت فعلا فى شركة بترول كبري والان تم الرد من قبل شركة يقولون افضل من الاولى وقدمت استقالتى وسإذهب ان شاء الله للاخرى
والله والله مااعتمدت على اى واسطة ولاحتى اعرف اى شخص فى اى من الشركات 
وبالمناسبة تم تعيين حوالى 30 مهندس من مختلف التخصات والجامعات معى فى الشركة الاولى ولا اذكر ان لاحد واسطه ولكنهم اجتهدو واخذوا بالاسباب

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا .... وعلى فكره الشركات عاوزه مهندسين وفى اماكن كتير فاضية

اتوكل على الله وابعت......


----------



## yehiaghareeb (29 أبريل 2009)

انا مش عارف ليه انتم مهتمين جدا بقطاع البترول مع ان فيه الف حاجه تانيه غير البترول تشتغلوا فيه وسعوا الافق شويه بتاعة دماغكم فىه شركات الاسمنت وال. ( الفلاتر المستخدمه ومصنوعه من اى خام وما الانواع المناسبه لكل صناعة كذلك الفلاتر المستخدمه فى صناعات الاسفلت. مصانع الحديد والصلب ايضا مصانع الالومنيىم مش دى كلها حاجات داخله فى علم الفلذات والمعادن ولا كله بترول وخلاص


----------



## shafey (3 مايو 2009)

انتا راجل تمااااااااام يا أيمن


----------



## shafey (3 مايو 2009)

ممكن تكتب اسماء الشركات م/ عبدالله


----------



## kimo_ms (31 أغسطس 2009)

لو نهر النيل بقى صلصه مش هيقضى الكوسه الى فى البلد


----------



## goodzeelaa (31 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا كريم و ان شاء الله الشغل هيجي قريب


----------



## qazwsxedcrfv (31 أغسطس 2009)

يتم اختيارهم على اساس الوسطة الى هم جاجبنها


----------



## م/اسامه بهيج (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الرزق من عند الله
وبأذن الله ربنا هيكرمنا بشغل قريب


----------



## م/اسامه بهيج (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس المناجم عمره قصير بسرعه عيونونا احسلكم


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا مهندس خريج تعدين وفلزات عام 2008 وبعد ما دخت ع الشركات سنة كاملة هنا وهنا محدش عبرني بكلمة واخت كورسات ndt وظبطت نفسي بس برضو حسيت ان انا مش محترم ولا بلدي محترماني فسبتها وسافرت الخليج واشتغلت مهندس مدني في شركة اجنبية كمان ولا الحوجة لمصر ولا لقرفها ولا لشوية الحرامية الي فيها نصيحة الي يقدر ينفد بجلدة من البلد دي يجري بسرعة قبل ما يفوت اوانة. وشكرا


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعينكم ياأخوان وبإذن تنحل أزمة توظيفكم

في بلدي كان هذا التخصص موجود بس أغلق من مدة لأن الخريخين مايحصلوا مكان يستقبلهم و إذا حصلوا مكان راتبهم مايكون مقبول at all


----------



## ايمان شعبان (10 يناير 2010)

انا مهندسة كيميائية خريجة عام 2003 ولم اعمل الى الان وراسلت شركات كثيرة ولكن الكل يشترط خبرة وانا لا امتلك خبرة فى مجال العمل فممكن من اهل الخبرة ان يدلونى عن اسماء وعناوين شركات تقبل من فى مثل حالتى او حتى العمل لمدة 3 اشهر فى البداية على سبيل التدريب بدون اجر مادى


----------



## hussam yusuf (12 يناير 2010)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
مهندس ميكانيكا واخد كورسات ndt ومش لاقى شغل ربنا ياخد اللى كانوا السبب


----------



## rosa_ra (16 يناير 2010)

*معلش*

:86:عارف لو اعدت تخبط دماغك في الحيطة زي صاحبنا ده علشان تلاقي شغل دماغك هتكسر وبرضومش هتلاقى شغل خريجة فلزات القاهرة 2003ومن ساعتهالم اجد فرصة عمل واخر ما زهقت اجوزت واعدت في البيت اربي العيال


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (16 يناير 2010)

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد إذا كان العمل بواسطة وسلمنا لذلك فماذا نفعل ؟ما علينا إلا أن نجتهد ونترك النتائج على الله ولو لم يكن من المذاكرة إلا الحصول على مرضات الله وتضييع الوقت فيما يفيد لكفى!


----------



## سامح 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا من الجميع أن يتركوا المعنويات المنخفضة
أيه رأيكم لو كل واحد فينا وضع عناوين والبريد الإليكترونى لكل الشركات اللى راسلها
اعتقد هيكون عندنا مجموعة كبيرة من العناوين وتعم الفائدة على الجميع
فمن الممكن أن تكون قدمت فى مكان لا يصلح لك بس يصلح لغيرك
ده رأى وإن شاء الله هقوم بجمع كل عناوين الشركات اللى قدمت فيها فى مصر وهأرفقها فى المشاركة التالية
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## osaca (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لا انكر كثرة الوسايط فى هذة الايام لاكن توجد جهات كثيرة لا تعتمد عليها فى المقام الاول وما اريدان اقولة هو ان نسعى وان شاء اللة ربنا هيوفقنا وشكرا


----------



## osaca (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى الكرام خير الناس انفعهم للناس وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## osaca (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اؤيد ما قالة المهندس ابراهيم جمعة
وهذا هو كلام العقل


----------



## osaca (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر م\سامح2010 وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير


----------



## على زين ا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

وفين الفرص اللى بيتكلموا عنها وسوق العمل 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
العوض على الله


----------



## ashraf maharak (18 سبتمبر 2010)

طبعا طبعا اللحام دة مجال محترم جدا وبعدين مربح جدا . ربنا يوفق كل شباب تعدين وبترول القاهرة والسويس يارب وكل المهندسين عموما. يا شباب فلزات فى حد عندة معلومات عن شركة saipem اسمع ان دى شركة ايطالية محترمة جدا ومقرها فى المعادى تقريبا ودى اهم مجالات عملها جميع انواع اللحامات وخاصة under water welding وخاصة فى شركات البترول وغيروا


----------



## amr_digital (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عايزة صبر


----------



## Eng.es2012 (3 مايو 2013)

محدش يقدر ان البلد فيها واسطة بس المفروض منسلمش لكده والا يبقي مفيش امل خالص ..لازم ندور علي الشركات اكتر ونبعت لاكتر من شركة وناخد كورسات تقوينا في المجال عشان تميزنا لو حصل انترفيو مثلا عشان تبقي مستعد في اي لحظة 
عن تجربة شخصية ..لازم وانت بتدور علي شغل تراجع المواد المهمة في الدراسة وبرامج هندسية خصوصا لو انت لسة متخرج عشان لو معملتش كده ممكن تجيلك فرصة وتضيع منك لانك مكنتش مستعد في اي لحظة ان يبقي عندك مقابله


----------

